# Asus Maximus VI Hero 00 Code.



## Felicetti (Aug 14, 2015)

Well, I have continually researched since the purchase of my motherboard, but do not find anything on the internet, then come here make clear, this error FOR SURE is a power failure CPU, I figured out how to climb the machine even with this error, and I tested it with several different PSU, for those who have the error, follow the steps below:
  Turn on the machine normally, and it will present the post 00 quickly turn on and off your PSU must be very fast movement, and this will start your machine.
  This problem is recurrent, and usually aconetece after a pdate in the bios, usually to 1603, wonder how ASUS has not decided yet ..


----------



## Woomack (Aug 17, 2015)

This is often mobo failure or sometimes dead CPU. It simply can't see CPU what supposed to be "only" BIOS issue but sometimes it's more. 2 of my ASUS boards went to RMA when I had that ( force flash didn't work on both BIOS chips ) and support fixed the issue.  In one case CPU died ( I'm not sure why ).


----------



## Pill Monster (Aug 17, 2015)

00 is a BIOS self check fail.   It means either a corrupt BIOS or bad ROM.

Try reflashing with USBF


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 17, 2015)

Pill Monster said:


> 00 is a BIOS self check fail.   It means either a corrupt BIOS or bad ROM.
> 
> Try reflashing with USBF


It could mean that, but I doubt it.
If 00 means the same thing here as it does on my RIVE, it's a dead CPU or failure to initialize CPU. You can test this by pulling the CPU out and trying to boot with no CPU, I can almost guarantee you'll get a code 00. When I upgraded to this 4930K, the first one popped after a day of use at stock speeds and threw error code 00. Clearing CMOS and tossing my 3820 back in booted straight away. RMAed the 4930K, and the replacement booted with no issues.
I'm 98% sure it's the CPU. How long have you had this system, and is/was it overclocked?


----------



## Pill Monster (Aug 17, 2015)

Random Murderer said:


> *It could mean that, but I doubt it.
> If 00 means the same thing here as it does on my RIVE, it's a dead CPU or failure to initialize CPU.* *You can test this by pulling the CPU out and trying to boot with no CPU, I can almost guarantee you'll get a code 00*. When I upgraded to this 4930K, *t*he first one popped after a day of use at stock speeds and threw error code 00. Clearing CMOS and tossing my 3820 back in booted straight away. RMAed the 4930K, and the replacement booted with no issues.
> I'm 98% sure it's the CPU. How long have you had this system, and is/was it overclocked?


He will get the same error anyway.
00 is BIOS ROM selfcheck fail, 00 is also execute boot code on newer AMI boards. It's in the AMI technical documentation.

He said it boots occasionally, but that it happened after a BIOS update. lol  So I'd try both reflashing first then if it doesn't work RMA the CPU........


*
*


----------



## OneMoar (Aug 17, 2015)

the engrish is so bad
Not sure what hes talking about 
but if I had to guess hes talking about when you cold boot the machine it will power on for a second, then power off and power and and continue booting

its normal for the Machine to Turn off and then on again and then boot
its how z87/z97 boards initialize the chipset
so long as the machine boots on the second attempt there is nothing to be concerned with


----------



## fullinfusion (Aug 17, 2015)

00 on that board is bad memory. I bought some used memory and had 00 and with help from cadaveca it was indeed a bad memory stick..

As he said it sometimes boots after a bios flash tells me the same thing Dave said.. The board after a flash picks up the memory sub timings and such.. My money is on the memory.


----------



## Felicetti (Aug 18, 2015)

woow, how much response !!!
Well, I did not mention, but tested with other 4770k and 4670k, and other simple memories, and the error persisted, and good, do not know if I was clear in saying, where do the described procedure, ALWAYS works, qunado am nescessário do I, I've done all the recommended procedures more than once, but I'm not the only one to report that this occurs after the penultimate or last bios, and even if we return the first without the cpu without memories and only the board with the usb flash, it persists for iss believe it to be a physical damage caused by own bios.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 18, 2015)

Felicetti said:


> woow, how much response !!!
> Well, I did not mention, but tested with other 4770k and 4670k, and other simple memories, and the error persisted, and good, do not know if I was clear in saying, where do the described procedure, ALWAYS works, qunado am nescessário do I, I've done all the recommended procedures more than once, but I'm not the only one to report that this occurs after the penultimate or last bios, and even if we return the first without the cpu without memories and only the board with the usb flash, it persists for iss believe it to be a physical damage caused by own bios.


Now that changes things. Could definitely be a bad BIOS flash, but out of curiosity, have you inspected the CPU socket to make sure you don't have any bent/broken pins?


----------



## Felicetti (Aug 18, 2015)

It's a good question, yes, i'm inpected the cpu pins, not bend/broken pins, really I think it's a bios that ended my mobo, but I think maybe an update from the asus correct this, but I have no hopes on.


----------



## Random Murderer (Aug 18, 2015)

Felicetti said:


> It's a good question, yes, i'm inpected the cpu pins, not bend/broken pins, really I think it's a bios that ended my mobo, but I think maybe an update from the asus correct this, but I have no hopes on.


Your BIOS chip is in a socket, you could try replacing the chip. Asus will send you out a new BIOS chip with the latest BIOS for your board if you contact Raja or Shamino, otherwise you can buy one from their online store (still with the latest BIOS). I'd recommend going over to the ROG forums and sending Shamino or Raja@Asus a private message explaining the issue, everything you've tried, and that you suspect it to be the BIOS chip. If you're lucky, they'll send you one for free like they did for me.
Aside from a new BIOS chip, I'm out of ideas.


----------



## Felicetti (Aug 18, 2015)

Could you help me with this? Perhaps getting in touch with me via Facebook (Felipe Felicetti) (same photo) because erally, I am quite sure about being the bios, and as I have experience in contact them, would be more than grateful


----------

